# Smoking with sweet gum wood



## jbgates (Feb 16, 2015)

Got some sweet gum to split. Is it a good smoking wood? Not seasoned yet. 
Offset stick burner, Lonestar Grillzs 24x60. 
Jim


----------



## mtime7 (Feb 16, 2015)

never heard of someone using it to smoke with, but I hope you have a log splitter, that stuff can be a tuff to split


----------



## joe black (Feb 22, 2015)

Very tuff to split.  It wants to turn and curl.  My experience with sweet gum in a wood stove and fireplace is that it takes forever to dry out and when it finally does, the heat produced is very low.  As far as I'm concerned, too much trouble for the heat value.


----------

